# It looks like we have a date!! :)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*IMPORTANT CHANGE - PLEASE NOTE!!!! Change of date*

I hate to say this, but BimmerFest West for 2002 has been changed to Saturday April 20th, one week earlier than previously announced...

I hope that this does **not** mess anybody up too much.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Do you think that you could move the location to New Orlenas?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll have to do my best to get through the break-in period before then!

WooHoo! :thumb:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll be there with a white T-shirt and "SEARCH THE ARCHIVES" printed on it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

I guess I could wear a "PEFORMANCE MUFFLERS ARE STRAIGHT PIPES! DON'T BOTHER!"

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:



The HACK said:


> *I'll be there with a white T-shirt and "SEARCH THE ARCHIVES" printed on it. *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe you guys can do a live web cast for us East coasters. 

Hack you could prbably make a few $ selling those to a few others


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I guess I could wear a "PEFORMANCE MUFFLERS ARE STRAIGHT PIPES! DON'T BOTHER!"
> 
> ...


"Alpina's ARE cool. I don't care what The HACK says."

I'll make one for you. 

p.s.: Or "My model collecting is NOT obsessive compulsive. Just like Alee washing his car in 30 degree weather is NOT obsessive compulsive."


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ...*



The HACK said:


> *
> 
> "Alpina's ARE cool. I don't care what The HACK says."
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: Al is fair game for every one isn't he and for the record that 30 degree weather washing isn't OCD at all


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ...*

LOL! 

You know what? I just got an idea. Ask Jon to print name tags that spell our online nicknames! What do you think? 

As for Alee, you have got to print a tee that has a "Z" in front and make him wear his underwear outside. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:



The HACK said:


> *
> 
> "Alpina's ARE cool. I don't care what The HACK says."
> 
> ...


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

*Will non-mod cars be welcomed?*

I only have a stock car. I do not want to be slammed by all the mod-must enthusiasts at the fest.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Will non-mod cars be welcomed?*



bing330i said:


> *I only have a stock car. I do not want to be slammed by all the mod-must enthusiasts at the fest.   *


With the exception of a steering wheel, my car will be completely stock as well.

I do not think you or I will be slammed at all. The idea is to "bring the BMW community together," not split it apart. :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *LOL!
> 
> As for Alee, you have got to print a tee that has a "Z" in front and make him wear his underwear outside. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> *


Ummmmmm...I have a feeling that Al does that already


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Very cool Jon Hopefully I will have some more news in the coming week  

And whatever bimmerfest you go to, it is all about the community so EVERYONE should come out!!! Stock, Slightly modded, heavily modded, or all out race car...that doesn't matter. As long as you love BMWs you should get to these events! 

Got it? :thumb:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Need some details:

What city?

How long of a drive is that from Seattle?

In-d-haus and I are thinking of flying down their via BMW Airlines.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ya Baby! Hide the women, children, and small furry animals 'cuz the guys from the Great Pacific Northwest are coming to town!! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

haus, we'll have to coin a few key words like ...
"She was all...this and that" "They were all...you know..."


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Will non-mod cars be welcomed?*

Aye, don't you worry. That would be the WheelPower Fest or Hot Import Nights. :eeps:



bing330i said:


> *I only have a stock car. I do not want to be slammed by all the mod-must enthusiasts at the fest.   *


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*hehehe.*

Pick up Sabrina and throw her in the trunk on the way down!:yikes:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: hehehe.*



exBMWannabe said:


> *Pick up Sabrina and throw her in the trunk on the way down!:yikes: *


Funny you should mention that..we were discussing that (Haus and I) via email.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Need some details:
> 
> What city?
> 
> ...


Bimmerfest (Cutter Motors) is in Santa Barbara, more specifically at:

N 34.43368
W 119.74638
165 Ft. Elevation

From downtown Seattle, it is about 920.5 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*you mean as the Bimmer flies..*

I have a pilots license, I don't drive fast, I fly LOW....And yes, Rip and I were talkking about a stop in Portland to kidnap Sabrina on the way down....Right 'brina?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: you mean as the Bimmer flies..*



in_d_haus said:


> *I have a pilots license, I don't drive fast, I fly LOW....And yes, Rip and I were talkking about a stop in Portland to kidnap Sabrina on the way down....Right 'brina? *


If it's a road trip you guys are looking for why not stop by PA and pick Mike, Al & myself up on the way:thumb: What's a couple thousand extra miles:yikes:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: you mean as the Bimmer flies..*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> If it's a road trip you guys are looking for why not stop by PA and pick Mike, Al & myself up on the way:thumb: What's a couple thousand extra miles:yikes: *


Oh ya...sure...no problem!  Just wait by the curb and we'll be right over!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: you mean as the Bimmer flies..*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Oh ya...sure...no problem!  Just wait by the curb and we'll be right over! *


It was worth a try Tell you what, I'll make sure that Al gives you the A1 Zaino treatment pro bono.:thumb:

So Cal is far enough for you fellas. Us east coast guys will just have to wait for the after the fact stories. Hopefully an east cost version will come together and we can return the favor.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Fly to Seattle and drive down with us!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Fly to Seattle and drive down with us! *


You got any frequent flyer miles burning a hole in your pocket? I could tell the wife I have a 4 day work conference


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Actually I do have frequent flyer miles but you are not my type bud.  

Any cute, single, female bimmer owners shoule feel free to write me and we can negotiate  :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> Any cute, single, female bimmer owners shoule feel free to write me and we can negotiate  :thumb: *


Should the sheep write to you too?? :yikes:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Naaaaaaaahhh.... they don't sit still well on the airplane.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Naaaaaaaahhh.... they don't sit still well on the airplane.  *


:lmao:

But think how baaaaaadly you want to get in the mile high club :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Actually I do have frequent flyer miles but you are not my type bud.
> 
> Any cute, single, female bimmer owners shoule feel free to write me and we can negotiate  :thumb: *


What ever happened to the BMW brotherhood:dunno: Here I thought you Washingtonians were a friendly sharing type


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey, ya need a quart of oil, I'll share...ya need some brake fluid, here ya go! plane ticket? ummm...sorry.

Rip cannot make it now but I'm still planning to come. Just going to change my plans from th overnight red eye drive to a more relaxed vacation .

Still got room for a female passenger


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Still got room for a female passenger  *


I saw one you would have liked last night on the way home. Noticed a 330 front end coming up in the rear view mirror so instinct says to slow down to take a look and maybe tandem up

As the 2001 coupe (Oxford Green I think) pull along side I see, shall we say, a very attractive blonde giving me the nod and smile We pac man for the next 4 or 5 miles until she takes the exit right before mine.:thumb: Get the smile again and off she goes.

So in summary I think that's the kinda girl you're looking for, smart (bought BMW didn't she), daring (pac man at ~85), adventerous and attractive. Too bad she's in PA.

Oh and thanks for the oil bud


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I saw one you would have liked last night on the way home. Noticed a 330 front end coming up in the rear view mirror so instinct says to slow down to take a look and maybe tandem up
> 
> As the 2001 coupe (Oxford Green I think) pull along side I see, shall we say, a very attractive blonde giving me the nod and smile We pac man for the next 4 or 5 miles until she takes the exit right before mine.:thumb: Get the smile again and off she goes.
> ...


Next time ya see her get her name and number...I'll send her a plane ticket...and some oil for you!


----------



## imolamroadster (Apr 8, 2002)

*registration*

just heard about the fest, is it too late to register to attend? Pls. reply. R.


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

the registration for bimmerfest is already closed.

J


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

so what happens if you dont register?? I'm going but I had no idea i had to register.


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

i guess... you don't get food to eat?! i don't know....:dunno: 

Jerry


----------



## LA318 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Please let me know*

Please let me know if that creates a hole in the registration -- I didn't hear about it in time to register! I'd really like to go!!!
-Ryan


----------



## dyllanc (Apr 17, 2002)

*i want to go too...*

can we go even if we didn't register? if there are some cancellations can i have one of the spots! i want to go! let me know, thanks. [email protected]


----------



## bleemer (Apr 17, 2002)

*Registration closed?*

So I guess that means I can't just show up, huh?

Bummer. I live here in L.A., too.

Hmmm.. May have to get out the special Ninja Gate-Crashing gear...

-david


----------

